# Obscur russians composer made me love piano & to an extent modernisme im please



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

To be honnest fare and square i did not had interrest in piano, except debussy, ifukube, rachmaninov i, mussorgsky,stravinsky... so i pause in my search, explore, harpsicord and organ works the best i can.Now im back to modernisme futurism or avant-garde if you preffered.
An eye opener was Nikolai Obhukov, than this lead me to investigates two albums russian raritis & russian avantgarde, whit tremendeusly interresting artists...

At first when i heard la croix sonore and the book of life by Obhukov i thought hmm this is the sound i have been looking for all my like, stark dark ,introspective ,minimalism, this is rad...

Than i explore russian rarities.. found out Anton Rubenstein and Arthur Lourié both would become favorite piano listeninng for me, roslavetz is interresting but did not fall completly to is charms(skills).

Than i discover there where more than meat the eyes whitAlexander mosolov a great pianist, it's not just about the ultra modern grinding machinery rythm of iron fundry there more to him.

Now im exploring 3 cds in the deep: Rediscovering russian avant-garde by Sarah Rosenberg, Soviet avant-garde vol 1-2 woaw,this is piano i love, intriging , inventive, innovative, i was boud to come acrass this.,it's not just a phasis ,im a man of contrast from ars antiqua forgotten lore to futurism deep end.

I salute the russian and russia and i done this post to test my new wireless keyboard since my keyboard whent all mess up.But anyway this new cordless keyboard is cool....

Oh yeah shorth paranthesis on obsolete stuff i discover Georges Ivannov Gurdjieff whit 3 album great sound , great panorama, interresting russian specie.

Thanks for reading guys, if you have equivalent usa response to futurism tell me beside roger session , crumbs hovaness i dont know mutch, well jeez there is Roger Session, but he seem to be an isolated case and paul creston, that i just order.. hmm hmmm.

See has mutch as i like serrialism of schoenberg , webern and especially berg, there are other futurist school like tristan murail from france whit les nuage de magellan, spectralism is rad.

But russians so far seem to impress me...

end of the story, thanks folks :tiphat:


----------

